# 1 8.2

## Tatty

.

       1.           ,    ,     .  1 8   ,  )

1: 8.2 (8.2.19.83)
   ().           (       ).

     ,    :
 -    (   ) 
50.01	62.02 26600
.02 26600

 -    
51	 50.01 26600

  ( )
76.09	51 23900

 -    
.02	 26600
62.02	62.01 26600
62.01	76.09 26600

 -   
76.09	62.01 2700
62.01	90.01.1 2700 

2700   


    ,    :

 -    
57.03	62 29980
50.02	62 -29980

 -    (   ) 
50.02	62.02 29980
.02 29980

 -   /        
51	 57.03 29380.4
91.02	57.03 599,6

  ( )
76.09	51 25872

 -    
.02	 29980
62.02	62.01 29980
62.01	76.09 29980
76.09	76.09 3058

 -   
76.09	62.01 3058
62.01	90.01.1 3058

3058   

   ?

 ,       004  006?     ,   ,   ...   ,        ?

----------


## minibuch

.   004 .
      ""  .
    004 ,     004.
     .

----------


## Tatty

004 ( )       1...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

004      "   "  (   ) /  /  /  ..   "  "
     : 
1)       ( 1     )  ,    - (  
   : 
1.     -     51  - 76,6  (62)
2.   -     76,9  -51
3.    - -     (  ) 
4.   - -    
5.     -  -   ()  
6.  -    - 91.2   76,6(62),             -   

2)    -( 1  -   )     ( 1 -    )
1.     -     51  - 76,6  (62)
2.   -     76,9  -51
3.    - -     (  ) 
4.  ,    -    76,6 (62)   - 76,9    
5.      -  -   ()  
6.  -    - 91.2   76,6(62),             -     
       ,     "     " ,     
       (1) -    ,   ()  
7.      , 
8.        ,  -           
9.           76,6(62)    - 76,6 (62)   
       -       (     - 15%)
         ,    ))).     2013 ,

----------


## Tatty

terpsihoro4ka,   !!!!!  :Redface:

----------


## .

> 004      "   "  (   ) /  /  /  ..   "  "
>      : 
> 1)       ( 1     )  ,    - (  
>    : 
> 1.     -     51  - 76,6  (62)
> 2.   -     76,9  -51
> 3.    - -     (  ) 
> 4.   - -    
> 5.     -  -   ()  
> ...


 .     ,   1       :
1.   -    ,          .  ,       .      .    ()       .    ????

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> .     ,   1       :
> 1.   -    ,          .  ,       .      .    ()       .    ????


    (" ", " ") ,      (  ),  ,      -     ....     /     - "" 62/2  60/2  , ,  76/06  76/09 ,

----------


## TEZTOUR

[QUOTE=terpsihoro4ka;54263958] 

 ,           : 3.    - -     (  )     -     ?

----------


## Tatty

[QUOTE=TEZTOUR;54285354]


> ,           : 3.    - -     (  )     -     ?


 .

 004  (   )

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

[QUOTE=TEZTOUR;54285354]


> ,           : 3.    - -     (  )     -     ?


 004.01  .  )


[QUOTE=Tatty;54285566]


> .
> 
>  004  (   )


1)   "":     ,    -,   004 (      )     (       ).
2)       ,    ,   004   ,      (    - )
3)      30  .. ,       004,       (),       ( "   ")   "   "

----------


## Tatty

(    )   (  -  ).
           ?

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

[1QUOTE=Tatty;54286032]
           ?[/QUOTE]
....     ,        (     )   ,  "    ,   ... ..,       ",       (       )        ,

----------


## Tatty

> [1QUOTE=Tatty;54286032]
>            ?


....     ,        (     )   ,  "    ,   ... ..,       ",       (       )        ,        [/QUOTE]

    ,        ...          . 
      100,     50,  30  20 -  . ..   100 = 50 + 30 + 20.

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

,      =   ( )++

----------


## Foxygen

> (1) -    ,   ()  
> 7.      , 
> 8.        ,  -           
> 9.           76,6(62)    - 76,6 (62)


     "    " , ,  "   "?

----------


## Zax18

?      ?    (  ..) *

----------


## Foxygen

> ?      ?    (  ..) *


   .  ,     ,    .  . -  .   .      ,      .      .  .

----------


## Foxygen

,    ?   ,    ,              ,      " ",         5?   ?

         (  .): 
1) 10.01.2014     20 500. :   4 - "  :    ""   "".    20 500 .    .
2) 10.01.2014     20 500:   5 -      ""   "".    500,00 .    . 
3) 31.01.2014   ( = 2000):   5 - "     ." ( 2000,00 )

   ,      2000,00  10.01.2014?

   :     " ",   " "   (+.  ),   ,       . 
       .      ?     "    -  "       ,      , ..        (,       ,  ).

----------


## Zax18

*Foxygen*,       ?

----------


## Foxygen

> *Foxygen*,       ?


, ,  . ,   . 
   ( , )    .

----------


## minibuch

> ,    ?   ,    ,              ,      " ",         5?   ?
> 
>          (  .): 
> 1) 10.01.2014     20 500. :   4 - "  :    ""   "".    20 500 .    .
> 2) 10.01.2014     20 500:   5 -      ""   "".    500,00 .    . 
> 3) 31.01.2014   ( = 2000):   5 - "     ." ( 2000,00 )
> 
>    ,      2000,00  10.01.2014?
> 
> ...




  " "    ..
      . ,            . .     10.01.-

----------


## Foxygen

> " "    ..
>       . ,            . .     10.01.-


, ,   -  .       ,      ,     .  ,  ,     .      ,    ,       ,         ?

----------


## minibuch

? -    .       .

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> "    " , ,  "   "?


, ...        )))

----------


## Foxygen

> ? -    .       .


,         (   . 1 . 346.17   ).  ,       ,      (,   ,       ).        -  ...

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

,

----------


## Foxygen

> ,


     ?

        (.5)    ,    .        .

----------


## minibuch

...   ,     . :Hmm:

----------


## minibuch

> ?


     .

----------


## Foxygen

> ...   ,     .


      ,              ,    .




> .


  :Wink:

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> ?
> 
>         (.5)    ,    .        .


   ,

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> (.5)    ,    .        .


      (,)/  (, )          
             ,    ,       ,

----------


## Foxygen

> (,)/  (, )          
>              ,    ,       ,


           ? ,   ,             ,         .    -  ?

----------


## ABell

> ,         (   . 1 . 346.17   ).  ,       ,      (,   ,       ).        -  ...


       . (      ).
:     .

----------


## Foxygen

> . (      ).
> :     .


  :yes:

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Foxygen

?

----------


## saja

> ? ,   ,             ,         .    -  ?


    (  .  ).       ?     , ..      ?     ? 
      ,  ,   ,    .

----------


## Foxygen

1)      .    ,    -      
2 )       
       ,   ,      .
  ,     ,  .

----------


## Foxygen

"",       ,  ,  ,  1 ,         ,        .          .

----------


## Foxygen

offtop:      ?

----------


## saja

!   .        .
 :       ?      ..,       (   ),     .     ,  =   -  ,      2     ..? .        .

----------


## saja

"" ,      ,     ,     ,    :Frown:

----------


## Foxygen

> :       ?      ..,       (   ),     .     ,  =   -  ,      2     ..? .        .


   "   ":



> ,          (     28  2011 .  03-11-06/2/41 ).  ,    ()        ,       .                ,                        .

----------


## Mouse Grey

,     ,   ... 1 8.3 
    ,  -          . ,  , ,  51  62(76). ...     "         ...".       .   ,      ?   "      ".    ,     ? ,  ,  ,  ? -  ... :Embarrassment: 
   . :Smilie:

----------


## ABell

.       ..

----------


## ABell

> "   ":


   .

----------


## Mouse Grey

.   -  ...

----------


## ABell

> .   -  ...


       ,            .

----------


## Mouse Grey

> ,            .


  !       :Smilie: 
     :  -     " ..."    .    -     .     30000. 10000  , 15000  , 5000 - .  -   ... :Embarrassment:   - - ...    ...  -   ...   ...

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Mouse Grey

> .


 !   ! :Smilie:  ,    ... ,   ,  . !    ... ...   ,  ,   . ,   ,   .   .    -     !  :Smilie:

----------


## ABell

> !   ! ,    ... ,   ,  . !    ... ...   ,  ,   . ,   ,   .   .    -     !


12         (     Y 5.04.01   2.0          6.01.154   3.0   ).       -   .
     .   .             .    ()   ... (...       !).

----------


## Mouse Grey

[QUOTE=ABell;54308741]
 :Smilie:

----------


## tatyana 7

, ,   .

 .  -   ()  :
76.09                    51                     100 .


62.01                  76.09                     100 .

:
   76.09  100 .
   76.09  - 100 .

  ,    ,       .

.

----------


## ABell

1 - .

----------


## tatyana 7

,     ,  ",  "?

----------


## ABell

.   .

----------


## saja

> 2)    -( 1  -   )     ( 1 -    )
> 1.    -   51 - 76,6 (62)
> 2.   -   76,9 -51
> 3.    - -     (  )
> 4.  ,    -    76,6 (62) - 76,9    
> 5.      -  -   ()


 .      ()  ?    8.3,     ,     .

----------


## minibuch

> , ,   .
> 
>  .  -   ()  :
> 76.09                    51                     100 .
> 
> 
> 62.01                  76.09                     100 .
> 
> :
> ...


:
  6000,00  70,00   5930,00
  8000,00

1.   
1 () 004,01 76,09 6000,00

2.  51 76,09 5930,00

3. :
(    )
62,01 004,01 6000,00 ()+2000,00  =8000,00

4,  :
50,01 62,01 8000,00
(         .    1      )
    :  ..  :2070,00
5.   -  - 
6000,00  -70,00

..   " "   004.01 (  6000,00),    ,  - . ()

79,09  51  5930,00    70,00

----------


## Mouse Grey

, ! :Smilie:     ,  ,    :
       , ..  - 12000,   - 11000, - 1000,    - 11500.   - 1000.   500 .   ?   91(  ) 76 -    .

----------


## Donda

> 500 .   ?   91(  ) 76 -    .


,   .      . => => 
   91.02  - .

----------


## Donda

> ,     "     " ,


   ,  .     .     ?

----------


## Foxygen

> ,  .     .     ?


  .   ,      90.1,      ...

----------


## Donda

> .   ,      90.1,      ...


,    .   62.01  90.01   . ,    . 

         ?     :
                   004.01 -   
 .02                  -   
 61.02       90.01   - .
 61.02       76.09   -   

  .62.01     ..      "", .   "".   .  (

----------


## Foxygen

> ,    .   62.01  90.01   . ,    . 
> 
>          ?     :
>                    004.01 -   
>  .02                  -   
>  61.02       90.01   - .
>  61.02       76.09   -   
> 
>   .62.01     ..      "", .   "".   .  (


,            ?     ( ),          ?

----------


## Donda

> ,            ?     ( ),          ?


.    .

----------


## ABell

> ,    .   62.01  90.01   . ,    . 
> 
>          ?     :
>                    004.01 -   
>  .02                  -   
>  61.02       90.01   - .
>  61.02       76.09   -   
> 
>   .62.01     ..      "", .   "".   .  (


    ....   (  !).

----------


## Donda

> ....   (  !).


,  . .      ,      .        , ..    1-2 .   . ,  ??

----------


## ABell

> ,  . .      ,      .        , ..    1-2 .   . ,  ??


       " ",      .

----------


## Donda

1 8.2   " "
    3.0    ?   , ..   8.2     ...

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1 8.2   " "
>     3.0    ?   , ..   8.2     ...

----------


## Donda

( 
     .,       1 8.2 .

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## _050163

terpsihoro4ka,!      ,      ,   .    .        ,   ,     15%    .    . .         :, , ,.     ,   ?   100000,  50000,  50000.

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

+.     (  /   ),   -   ....

----------


## terpsihoro4ka

> ,  . .      ,      .        , ..    1-2 .   . ,  ??


 (    )  ,   ( 8.2)    ,   ,         -

----------


## zoia

!   -    ,  .      1 8,2 -       ?

----------


## ABell

.      .

----------


## Foxygen

, ! 
 -     ( ,     1):    -,   -    . ..            .  ,     004   ,    ,      ,    ,  .
..    -,       ,   .    60 ,     .
     ?    , ..   -   , ..      ,  .     ,        ,        90  -   -. ,  -  ,  ,   .

----------


## Foxygen

. 
    :   ,    -,         (.. ,     ),   ?

----------


## ABell

...       . 1     .    ....     .

----------


## Foxygen

.     :Frown: 
   (-),  .   -  ,  ,  1         ,  .
 .  ,     -,  30000.     35000-2000()=33000.
  1:
1)     - 33000. ,    
2)     -            30000 (         )
3)        30000 ( .2  .3    004)
4)   () -       ,    - 30000,     5000 (      35000),   2000.
62    .   :   - 33000  2000,   2000. 
,      ,     ,  :
_  ""   "  ( )";  .    28*285,71 .    ._
    ???   ? 
60        .   ,         ,     .     20(26).        !
-  .    , , !

----------


## ABell

"5.3.6.       "
 ?

----------


## Foxygen

> "5.3.6.       "
>  ?


 ,   ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ABell

3.0

----------


## Foxygen

> 3.0


   ?      1,     ,    "       ".

----------


## minibuch

> .    
>    (-),  .   -  ,  ,  1         ,  .
>  .  ,     -,  30000.     35000-2000()=33000.
>   1:
> 1)     - 33000. ,    
> 2)     -            30000 (         )
> 3)        30000 ( .2  .3    004)
> 4)   () -       ,    - 30000,     5000 (      35000),   2000.
> 62    .   :   - 33000  2000,   2000. 
> ...


      .         ? (   )

----------


## Foxygen

> .         ? (   )


    ?  -!

----------


## minibuch

..    ""    1..     ,

----------


## minibuch

1.      62.01  62.01 ( )          -  .

  :

1.       :
- , - 

2.        ()      (   )- 

3.        (        )...        (  )

4.     (      )

5.     76,05  76,06

    1   - ...  .."" 004,01 ....    ... ""

----------


## minibuch

:
  30000,00
  35000,00 

  2000,00, 3000  ?




> .    
>    (-),  .   -  ,  ,  1         ,  .
>  .  ,     -,  30000.     35000-2000()=33000.
>   1:
> *1)     - 33000. ,   *  _  35000,00  ?_
> 2)     -            30000 (         )
> 3)        30000 ( .2  .3    004)
> 4)   () -       ,    - 30000,     5000 (      35000),   2000.
> _  :    _    "/  
> ...

----------

. ,    1 8.2       (),     ?

----------


## Foxygen

> 1.      62.01  62.01 ( )          -  .
> 
>   :
> 
> 1.       :
> - , - 
> 
> 2.        ()      (   )- 
> 
> ...


   -  ?    -  ...   ,        - ,     - .

----------


## Foxygen

> . ,    1 8.2       (),     ?

----------

